# Hiring Landscape Crew in MI



## mclennans (Feb 27, 2015)

McLennan Landscape is looking forward to a great 2015 landscape season and we are hiring experienced crew members in Manchester, MI! Email your resume to us at [email protected] or fax it to us at (734)428-7500. McLennan Landscape is focused on personal service, expert installation and creating beautiful landscapes.

Your experience should include the following areas;
•Site Planning with Laser Levels
•Loaders and Excavators
•Tree & Shrub Installation
•Hardscape and Softscape Installation
•Bulk Materials
•Design Concepts
•Retaining Walls and Pavers


----------

